# What is the THE BEST cedar shingle money can buy, and why?



## Aaron

SE Wisconsin climate, house built in 1929. One layer of cedar 30 years old currently on. unfinished attic. Tudor style house, steep.

What is, in your opinion, the best cedar shingle for this application, and why?

Aaron


----------



## vtroofing

I don't think cedar is actually a good choice for roofing... but JLC Magazine has a pretty good article written by a Wood Roofer Link:http://www.gifford-park-assoc.org/cedar_shingle_roofing_JLC.pdf 

If you ever get a chance to be in that area - Cape Cod, Nantucket, Marthas Vineyard Ect. the wood is dominant both roofing and siding. It does give off a warm feeling being around it, even though I don't believe it is a wise choice. 

Ski towns love it and I shake my head. Tear off dust is mask worthy- just a big mess. I've been in attics seeking out leaks and was no reason to carry a flashlight as all the light coming through the roof! Slight exaggeration but you get my point.


----------



## vtroofing

BTW Wood is another product that relies on the underlayment to keep it dry- 30# felt paper between each course (ripped to 18") and it takes a lot of it.


----------



## Interloc

use Hattras..:thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy

There really is not best cedar shingle or cedar shake. Each will require ongoing maintenance such as cleaning and preservative. Cedar is nothing like it used to be 100 years ago when it was still old growth wood. The wood we are using now is 50 years old and no where near as dense. 

In any case, I only use Grade #1 Blue Label Western Red Cedar. There are several "manufacturers" putting out this product. http://www.cedarbureau.org/


----------



## Aaron

They want cedar, and they can almost grasp what it is they are REALLY asking for, which is a maintenance-intensive roof for as long as they live there.

Looks like we are going with a #1 blue label western red cedar shingle, 5 in exposure. We'll see how the meeting goes on Friday.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MGP Roofing

Try Enviroshake. I just got some samples sent over and like what I see.


----------



## shakertown

Aaron said:


> They want cedar, and they can almost grasp what it is they are REALLY asking for, which is a maintenance-intensive roof for as long as they live there.
> 
> Looks like we are going with a #1 blue label western red cedar shingle, 5 in exposure. We'll see how the meeting goes on Friday.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


 Aron, if they want the best ask for premium grade shingle.
are you using 16" or 18". who do you usually buy from?
we ar brokers for cedar shakes and shingles


----------



## Aaron

Well, we don't _usually_ buy from anybody when it comes to 5x blue label shingles. Our company has done a lot of cedar in its history, but not so much lately. We have a good reputation in cedar, and are often referred, but it's still not a huge part of the business.

The wholesaler in the market with the best reputation in cedar is Allied on 108th st. in West Allis, and that's where we'll get the shingles if I don't blow the sale. We could get medium shakes just about anywhere.


----------



## shakertown

we do a lot of business with several Allieds.
just be sure when you buy shakes or shingles you get full coverage in each bundle. Some of the less expensive ones short the bundles.


----------



## red_cedar

I use to do a lot of wood shingle and shake. The wood shingles have gotten worse of the years, more waste to the bundles, not to mention the the trees its being cut from.

If it were me, I would use premium grade tapersawns and reduce the exposure, say a 24 inch shake with 3/8 to 1/2 inch and with a 7 1/2 inch exposure. Its thicker and still gives a smoother type of apperance.

Will need to maintain it regardless of what wood roof is used.

The best cedar I have ever bought and used is from the 'Clark Group', The Black Hawk Mill'

Many companies and mills are very good, but with all due respect the 'Black Hawk' is top shelf .


----------



## shakertown

*Black Hawk*



red_cedar said:


> I use to do a lot of wood shingle and shake. The wood shingles have gotten worse of the years, more waste to the bundles, not to mention the the trees its being cut from.
> 
> If it were me, I would use premium grade tapersawns and reduce the exposure, say a 24 inch shake with 3/8 to 1/2 inch and with a 7 1/2 inch exposure. Its thicker and still gives a smoother type of apperance.
> 
> Will need to maintain it regardless of what wood roof is used.
> 
> The best cedar I have ever bought and used is from the 'Clark Group', The Black Hawk Mill'
> 
> Many companies and mills are very good, but with all due respect the 'Black Hawk' is top shelf .


 glad you like the shakes. i sell Black Hawk for the Clark Group


----------



## red_cedar

shakertown said:


> glad you like the shakes. i sell Black Hawk for the Clark Group


When I do by shakes or shingles, I had been running them thru American Pacific. 
They ( american pacific ) have realy gotten smaller over the years.


----------



## Aaron

We started this job today. 

5x blue label #1 certigrade machine sawn cedar shingle.

Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## RooferJim

We do a lot of cedar. The best is Alaskan yellow cedar Tapersawn Shakes. Western red cedar tapersawn shakes or 18" perfections that are also great. we install them at 5.5" over cedar breather over #30 felt or I&W shield. stainless steel nail. We are in the Cape Cod area.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------

